# Lightworks Beta tutorial ?



## Chrismettal (1. Dezember 2010)

Hey
seid kurzer zeit gibts die open beta von Lightworks (programm zum video editieren)

ich habs auf meim Sys perfekt zum laufen gebracht, alles oke (bei Chip.de steht auf windows 7 64  Bit ham sies nie zum laufen gebracht) hab auch Codecs installiert un so
also
Klappt!

aber, ich komm nich damit zurecht  kann mir irgendjemand grundlegende funktionen erklären bzw gleich n Tutorial geben ?
Ich bekomms noch nichmal auf die reihe Videos zu importieren und dann zu schneiden etc.. NICHTS  
whr nice wenn mir jmd helfen kann 
grüzze ^^

Lightworks: Profi-Videoschnitt-Software gratis - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Hombracho (2. Dezember 2010)

Auf der Homepage kannst du dich registrieren. Dort gibt es ein Forum und ein Benutzerhandbuch zum Download:
http://www.lightworksbeta.com/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&view=viewcategory&catid=3&Itemid=214

Übrigens gibt es dort auch eine aktuellere Version zum Download.

Werde mich die nächsten Tage mal damit befassen. Da ich mich bereits mit Final Cut Pro etwas auskenne, sollte das Programm kein Problem darstellen...

Kann dir dann gerne weiter helfen.


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich hab mich schon registriert und das handbuch runtergeladen aber das hilft mir nicht  da steht rein garnichts über das importieren von clips drin 

hoffentlich kannst du mir dann helfen 
thx schonmal ^^


----------



## Hombracho (3. Dezember 2010)

Als erstes musst du ja ein neues Projekt anlegen. Dann gibt es auf der linken Seite eine Leiste mit Icons. Dort wähst du das zweite von oben aus. Damit kannst du Clips importieren. Aber nicht vergessen auch Bins anzulegen, in denen das Video abgelegt wird.. Wenn du ein Video importierst, dann brauchst du Quicktime auf deinem Rechner. Und Matrox VFW-Codecs: Matrox Video - Support - Matrox VFW Software Codecs Downloads

Vielleicht hilft dir das erstmal weiter.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Dezember 2010)

muss ich unbedint quicktime haben ? matrox hab ich installiert

wenn ich einen clip importieren will VERSUCHT er nichtmal wirklich zu importieren wenn icha uf start drücke.. bei liedern oder bildern kommt dann ein Ladebalken zuerst, bei videos sollte das ja auch kommen.. liegt das daran das ich kein quicktime hab?

und muss ich Bins anlegen Bevor ich importiere ?

danke schonmal


----------



## cheater1000 (6. Dezember 2010)

Du musst auch sicherstellen, dass die Framerate von dem File, dass du importieren willst, mit der übereinstimmt, die du beim erstellen des Projekts gewählt hast. Dann sollte das Importieren eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke, darauf hätte ich idiot aber auch selber kommen müssen.. DANKE


----------



## cheater1000 (7. Dezember 2010)

kein problem... hab auch ein weilchen gebrauch, bis ich das kapiert hab...


----------

